# Susan Sideropoulos - Jaaa, das Baby ist da!



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2011)

*Susan Sideropoulos Jaaa, das Baby ist da!


17 Monate nach der Geburt ihres ersten Sohnes ist Susan Sideropoulos erneut Mama geworden. Das Baby kam am 20. August in Berlin zur Welt. ​*

Ihre Schwangerschaft war eine große Überraschung – sowohl für Susan Sideropoulos und ihren Mann Jakob Shtizberg als auch für die Fans der quirligen Schauspielerin. Ende März verriet die 30-Jährige, dass sie zum zweiten Mal Mama wird, sich ihr kleiner Sohn Joel (1) also über ein Geschwisterchen freuen darf. Doch bis es soweit war, präsentierte Susan stolz ihren Babybauch und plauderte aufgeregt über die Schwangerschaft. Damit ist jetzt Schluss! Ab nun wird Susan nur noch von ihrem süßen Zwerg schwärmen. Denn die Schauspielerin ist am Samstagmorgen um 6.07 Uhr Mutter eines kleinen Sohnes geworden, wie ihr Management gegenüber BUNTE.de bestätigt hat!

Bis zuletzt hatten die Eltern nicht verraten, ob es ein Mädchen oder ein Junge wird. Es sollte eine Überraschung werden – zumindest für die Presse. Die Familie selbst wusste schon lange, in welcher Farbe das Babyzimmer gestrichen werden musste. Nun endlich ist das Geheimnis gelüftet und auch wir können uns über Susans kleinen Schatz freuen.

Susans Söhnchen kam knapp eine Woche nach dem errechneten Geburtstermin in einem Berliner Krankenhaus auf natürlichem Wege zur Welt. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf. Der kleine Mann wog bei seiner Geburt 3690 Gramm und war 54 Zentimeter groß. Als Namen haben sich die Eltern Liam Chaim ausgesucht. „Der Name Chaim ist der Name von Susans Schwiegerpapa“, verrät das Management der Schauspielerin.

Für die Familie heißt es nun: rein in den Babyalltag. Ein Glück dürften Susan und Jakob dabei allerdings noch sehr geübt sein – schließlich ist die Geburt ihres Sohnes Joel (1) auch erst 17 Monate her. „Joel ist ganz verrückt nach seinem Bruder und möchte ihn am liebsten ständig knuddeln“, erklärt die frischgebackene Zweifach-Mama glücklich.

Via Facebook teilte die Schauspielerin außerdem mit: „Ihr Lieben, unser Glück ist komplett. Unser kleiner Schatz Liam ist da, wir sind schon zuhause und uns geht es sehr gut. Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche.“

*Wir gratulieren natürlich ebenfalls von Herzen 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Eltern


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Susan :thumbup:
aber sie armen Kinder: Joel und Liam, ich hör schon den Spott in der Schule


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch !!


----------

